

This Is What the GOP's War On Science Looks Like - Kroem3r
http://io9.com/this-is-what-the-gops-war-on-science-looks-like-1556202056

======
tinalumfoil
So now republicans asking questions about how science is furthering humanity
in a hearing about funding science programs is a conspiracy to stop the
progression of science?

Good to know we have come to a point where internet journalism is so shit a
200 page article filled with 3 quotes and some (totally skewed and not
misrepresented) information from their speakers counts as an editorial for a
2-hour senate hearing.

